# Ooth Fertile?



## lakegrove (Mar 19, 2007)

I was just wondering if the ooth my mantis laid today was fertile since she only mated yesterday for the first time? Is it possible? Thanks

-Lou


----------



## Rick (Mar 19, 2007)

Should be fine.


----------

